# Deathwing terminator weapons?



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm doing a Dark Angel list but i don't know what weapons to give my terminators. I have my army list posted below and here are my ideas.

Shooty all storm bolter armed. Decent fire power and good CC, but a bit expensive for the shooting alone.
All LC Specialised and not mixed, tons of attacks, full intuitive etc.

2 TH, 3 LC Same as above but can deal with vehicles

3 TH, 2 LC Same as above but I can use storm shield saves more in CC thanks to majority.




thomas2 said:


> HQ
> Chaplain, jump pack-120 points
> 
> Elite
> ...


So what on of these or one of your own do you think i should use?


----------



## Asmodai (Dec 30, 2006)

No transport?

That rules out the pure assault configurations. They only move 6" a turn. At worst you'll never make it across the board, at first the enemy will just back away while rapid firing into you. (You can deep strike, but that presents its own set of problems.)

You can take a heavy weapon. They're really worthwhile. I'd lean towards the Assault Cannon since it's flexible, but the Missile Launcher is viable too (although you already have a number of those).

Keep in mind you can mix weapons. Since Lightning Claws tend to wipe out units too fast and leave you stranded, I'd go for the Thunderhammers - they'll also instant kill Space Marines and give you a shot against Wraithlords and the like.

My suggestion would be 4x TH, 1x PF and Assault Cannon. The enemy can't just ignore you or back away without taking a beating, and you only lose a minimal amount of close combat punch.


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

I would say 2 LC, AC with PF, TH/SS, PW and Storm bolter. This works very well with no transport, trust me they hurt.:biggrin:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

One problem with the two ones so far is that they would require me to get a assault + normal terminator box which would be expensive.


----------



## Jadow (Nov 23, 2007)

Well if your going for the cheap route w/o buying extra bits then i would go with the shooting instead of the assault, Sgt still comes with a pw I believe and you can still utilize deepstrike (when missions allow). It comes with a flamer which isn't the best option, as the A/C is much more versatile. But between the two, go with the shooty since you have no transport for them.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Jan 5, 2008)

Assault cannons all the way!
accept no other substitute!


----------

